
Uncap – Map Caps Lock to Escape (Windows, Linux, macOS) - montyhallpy
https://github.com/susam/uncap/blob/master/README.md#alternatives
======
ebb_earl_co
Is the utility of this that Caps Lock is much closer to the home row (on a
QWERTY keyboard) than ESC? Now that I imagine it, I am a (Neo)Vim user and so
pinky-ing over to CAPS instead of ESC would be a time-saver for sure.

